# Can't connect to FreeBSD10.2 guest from Win10 host



## Cart-Cart (Oct 26, 2015)

Greetings!

I have set up FreeBSD 10.2 as a guest OS in VirtualBox with my Windows 10 host. I am using bridged mode for networking. I have already set up ddclient to update my dynamic IP address with my domain name and I can successfully connect to myDomain.com from a browser or ssh from all machines I have tried... except for the host. I can, however, connect (via ssh or browser) to the guest from the host by using the local IP address of the guest. Is there a way to make it so I can connect to my guest by using the myDomain.com rather than the local IP?

Thank you!

Edit: forgot to mention that I can ping both the domain and the local IP of guest from the host


----------

